# Neither power accessory outlets will work



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

FYI sometimes even though a fuse looks good, it may still have a bad connection. Take the fuses out and replace them first before going thru all the hassle of trying to locate a problem that may or may not exist.


----------



## gmcsierra (Dec 27, 2013)

I replaced the fuse for the top outlet with a new one and still no juice.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I agree, take the fuse out and replace it before you go crazy. 

Also, now a days most cars have anywhere between 2-4 fuse boxes. I know I had an issue with my G6, and after a couple hours of searching, found the correct fuse in a fuse box hidden in the trunk!!!!!


----------



## gmcsierra (Dec 27, 2013)

is there somewhere else i should look for a fuse besides under the dash?


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

gmcsierra said:


> is there somewhere else i should look for a fuse besides under the dash?


u have a fuse panel under the hood by your battery, and you may/may not have one somewhere in the trunk.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Whatever you are plugging into that cigar lighter socket may also have a fuse. Wife's DC power cord wasn't working for her, tend to blame the socket. Of course you know the key has to be on before these things work unless you bypass the relay in the upper under dash fuse panel.

Her problem was in the power cord itself, fuse was okay, but this made in China crap looked like a two year old kid did the soldering on the inside, for all I know they way they slave their people was a two year old kid.

Two side clips provide the ground on the connector, but only one side was solder and the black wire broke off, was only soldered by a single strand. Used some real wire and soldered both side clips for better contact. A red wire was barely tacked to a spring that fit in loosely that is suppose to put pressure on the fuse.

What's inside the Cruze does have some meat on it, it is a challenge to remove the console on this thing, mostly snaps together.

Just saying your power cord could be the culprit, did you test it in other vehicles? Oh and if somebody spilled some coke on the center terminal inside the socket or just a tad bit sticky, will never make contact. Couldn't have chose a worse type of connector for accessories. But something to do with tradition.


----------



## courier cruze (May 31, 2014)

hello gmcsierra, did you get a fix for your power outlet problem? The same exact issue has developed with my 2014 however I have put 2 years worth of miles on it already in 6 months. I have been running a 150 watt power inverter to power a notebook, a radar detector and keep my cellphone charged (plugged into the front power outlet). The rear outlet quit working about a month after purchase. As you, I checked the fuses and both are fine. I have also tried plugging my radar detector directly to the outlets and it does not power up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

courier cruze said:


> hello gmcsierra, did you get a fix for your power outlet problem? The same exact issue has developed with my 2014 however I have put 2 years worth of miles on it already in 6 months. I have been running a 150 watt power inverter to power a notebook, a radar detector and keep my cellphone charged (plugged into the front power outlet). The rear outlet quit working about a month after purchase. As you, I checked the fuses and both are fine. I have also tried plugging my radar detector directly to the outlets and it does not power up.


Your car is still under the B2B warranty - take it in to get this fixed. Find out what they did and report back. It might help gmcsierra diagnose his problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

courier cruze said:


> hello gmcsierra, did you get a fix for your power outlet problem? The same exact issue has developed with my 2014 however I have put 2 years worth of miles on it already in 6 months. I have been running a 150 watt power inverter to power a notebook, a radar detector and keep my cellphone charged (plugged into the front power outlet). The rear outlet quit working about a month after purchase. As you, I checked the fuses and both are fine. I have also tried plugging my radar detector directly to the outlets and it does not power up.


Hi courier cruze, 

Sorry to hear that your outlet has been giving you difficulties. Have you reached out to your dealership to have this addressed? If there is anything we can help with, please PM us your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

Sincerely,

Jonathan A. (Assisting) 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dealb (Oct 20, 2014)

Both of my power outlets stopped working as well, anyone have a fix? I replaced both fuses #6&7 under the dash, might be the relay #3, but don't have a part number for it, or know how to get it out. I was able to get the back power adapter removed easily and tested the wires, with key on, as no power w/o key turned. No power to tester. Looking for info to get to the front power adapter. USB power works, which I would think it runs off the same power source. Looks the the front and back are pigtailed together, but not sure. My 2011 Cruze is out of warranty with 64K on it, and the closest Gm dealer I don't trust with them fixing it. Been there twice for the Nav/infotainment system issue. Starting up in Washington, D.C., have to cancel previous destination, always press ok to accept terms. Since the last visit Saturday which they said they fixed with update 8059c the only think that has changed is now the clock is 6 hours fast after the car is off for 5 minutes or more. Doesn't matter what time I set the clock to, always changes to 6 hours fast. The last time they said they fixed it with pic5445d which did absolutely nothing. I noticed it then told the advisor who got the tech. The tech told me GM doesn't help them much with this issue. He then told me that the next fix would be to remove the fuse, make 2 left hand and two right hand turns while driving for 30 minutes. Sounded like a bunch of bull to me, but tried it. Guess what didn't do a darn thing.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Each axillary power outlet is fused separately, have the shop manual on this thing, trying to find anything in it is like trying to find a needle in a haystack. Also had the console apart about two years ago to repair rattles in it, for me like a hundred years ago. All I can recall was like trying to take a Chinese puzzle apart.

Have to take a piece of 30 AWG wire and wrap it around a leg of the fuse to check voltage, and since there is plastic everywhere, run a long clip lead to the negative terminal of the battery. With a VOM should measure 12V at the fuse panel with the ignition switch in run or accessory. Should also read that voltage at the center terminal of the power outlet terminal. Using an ohmmeter the shell of the power outlet should show zero ohms going back to the negative terminal of the battery. Can also be a ground problem. Do recall a separate harness for the USB and aux jack for the audio, but can't recall the ground for these power outlets that could be the problem.

Don't know until you look. In the dash panel are two gray tabs that have to be very carefully released to swing the fuse panel down, with your ear next to it, should hear it click with you switch on the ignition, if not either the relay or BCM problems, if it does click, could be contact problems. I just pull these out and bench test them.

Manual list a whole bunch of B codes, but doesn't say what they are for, would take days to learn this. Dealer has a WiFi device to check for these codes. Once the codes are known, then easy to find what the problem is.

Its not a radio, its a computer, and as such with any computer, if you don't have diagnostic software, try reloading the software, if this doesn't work, you know its a hardware problem. Radio has its own flashram that only your dealer can reflash, unless you want to spend several thousand dollars, get certified and DIY.

All the new vehicles are this way, enough to drive a guy nuts, 88 Supra also has auxiliary power outlets. Simple wire from a real ignition switch to a fuse to the power outlet. Not a problem to troubleshoot. How come we as the American public don't rebel?


----------

